# Altima Nitrous



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey I'm looking to put a nitrous kit on my 3.5L nissan altima.does anyone have any tips or advice for me as to what kit to purchase and if i should go wet/dry? any tips would be helpful.... Thanks in advance to any replies. 

Jason


----------



## cal40 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck, I hope you don't have a melt down with your motor


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^whatever.
theres plenty of people with nitrous on their motors. a friend of mine is having very good results with his zex kit. you can look them up on google for a complete kit. i on the other hand went with nitrous express for my 1st gen altima with very good results. its all about tuning. check out zex if you want a nice and easy install, reliable system.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahh, yes ...the poor mans solution to ("quick, yet unsustainable") HP.

Nitrous ...the other white meat!

Nitrous ...it's what's for dinner!

Seriously though, it's a good way to send your engine on it's way to a premature death. Boosting already slowly shortens the life of your engine, nitrous only accelerates the coming of the inevitable, but we’ll keep you in our thoughts in your hour of need …I’ll send flowers, cause I know the lose of a loved one can be quite painful!


----------

